# Screening colonoscopy w/family HX colon CA



## coderguy1939 (Feb 3, 2009)

Doctor did a screening colonoscopy on a Medicare patient and pre-op indications state "family history of colon cancer PRESUMABLY in a first degree relative".  The use of the work presumbably, in my thinking, does not allow for coding V16.0.  In which case, is there another HX code that might be used and should G0121 or G0105 be used?  Thanks for input.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 3, 2009)

(Personally) I would use G0121/V76.51


----------



## coachlang3 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with Lisa.  If you cannot be certain that the family history is immediate don't code it.

G0121 with the V76.51 is the way to go.


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes, use v76.51 unless the doctor finds something during the colonoscopy exam...then use that code and you can add the v76.51 as the 2ndry dx code for mCare


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

